# DIY wedding invitation card



## enjoysunshinelife (Oct 23, 2007)

Have you ever thought of designing your wedding invitation card by yourself? Maybe you'll consider it as a hard work if you are an amateur.

Here I'll recommend an easy scrapbooking tool to make it! Which you need prepare first is only your digital photo.







*To realize it with **Photo Collage Studio** do the following:*
*Step 1. *Create a new collage from template(the software supplies four ways to start the design including from template, from layout, from blank and from image) and select your favorite theme template; here we choose the template named as Love 22 to match the occasion of wedding.







*Step 2.* Adjust the objects in the template according your needs. Everything except the background picture of the pre-designed template can be moved, enlarged, minished and deleted separately so that you can also do many things with the template. Here in order to make the invitation card look much better, we just hold the wedding frame and roses. 

*Step3.* Double click or drag your photo from the left list box to the frame of template and adjust the size of photo in the frame to the best effect by using the editing toolbar upper of the selected photo; The first button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


is used to move the photo in the frame; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


are used to enlarge or reduce the size of photo in the frame. If you only want to import a part of the photo, the fifth button for cropping can help you realize it easily.






*Tips:* If you think your photo is too dark or not perfect, use the effect tab to retouch it without hesitation. There are many effects offered by the program, such as old picture, oil, blur, brightness, contrast, embossment and more. Double-click a thumbnail of effects to apply the effect to your photo and right click to cancel.

*Step 4.* Add the important captions such as the card theme, wedding address, wedding time and your name. The powerful function of text editing like wordarts, shadow, halation, texture can give you more space to show your creativity. Here we should be cautious to decorate the words for standing out the romantic theme.







*Step 5. *Print your personalized wedding invitation card at home with more custom sizes or even more than one picture on a page. Sent the prints to your families and friends, they must be surprised.







You can do many other things to design your invitation card such as adding effects, cliparts, stamps, frames or masks. But I think it's not suitable to using here. Photo collage studio is a collage and digital scrapbook application but if you have more inspiration you can do many things with it. Let your mind fly, friends!


----------



## EOS_JD (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks fine but if it's a wedding invitation the couple won't be married yet and therefore you'll not have their wedding images 

Using engagement images would suit better.


----------



## nossie (Oct 23, 2007)

That picture is from his last marriage


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 23, 2007)

I did design my own wedding invitation card...I'll see if I can still find it.


----------



## EOS_JD (Oct 23, 2007)

nossie said:


> That picture is from his last marriage


 
Maybe it was both their last marriages and the image is photoshopped together :lmao:


----------



## enjoysunshinelife (Oct 23, 2007)

EOS_JD said:


> Looks fine but if it's a wedding invitation the couple won't be married yet and therefore you'll not have their wedding images
> 
> Using engagement images would suit better.


 
Dear friend, it's really a good suggestion. It's my mistake to use wedding images instead of a engagement photo.


----------



## enjoysunshinelife (Oct 23, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> I did design my own wedding invitation card...I'll see if I can still find it.


 
Hope you can find it and share here with all friends. Maybe I can get some inspiration from your wedding invitation card.


----------



## enjoysunshinelife (Oct 31, 2007)

Different countries have different custom. In China, many people like taking their wedding photograph before formal wedding. Today, engagement seems less important.


----------



## kalmkidd (Oct 31, 2007)

EOS_JD said:


> Maybe it was both their last marriages and the image is photoshopped together :lmao:




lmfaooo


----------

